# Extra Locked Kontakt Scripts?



## Padawon18 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have noticed recently that there are some Kontakt patches I have come across that seam to have extra protection,

By this I mean that you cannot even click the edit button,

I am aware this is because there are Warez versions of Kontakt that can open locked scripts,

I was wondering how some one would do this?

And also if the Edit button is unpushable how they would edit their script any further after implementing this?

P


----------



## d.healey (Jul 17, 2015)

This is how it's done, but the protection is pretty weak (I won't tell you how to get round it though). If you're still at the stage where you edit your script through the editor in Kontakt via the edit button then you don't need to be locking your scripts


----------



## willbedford (Jul 17, 2015)

If you're using an invisible slider, don't call the image something obvious like 'lock.png', as that will make the script much easier to crack.


----------



## Alesis (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty brilliant, thanks David! Kudos to mk282 as well.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 17, 2015)

willbedford said:


> If you're using an invisible slider, don't call the image something obvious like 'lock.png', as that will make the script much easier to crack.


It's easy to crack anyway, you're obviously aware of a way to crack it that I don't know though 

What's happened to mk282? I haven't seen him around since the forum got updated


----------



## Padawon18 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys,

@d.healey is there another way to edit scripts? I know about the KSP editor but you still have to put the script into kontakt to see if it works,

If there is another way please enlighten me!


----------



## d.healey (Jul 17, 2015)

Read about using resource containers in the scripting reference manual


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 17, 2015)

> What's happened to mk282? I haven't seen him around since the forum got updated


David, MK282 is back to using his favorite name 'Evil Dragon'


----------



## d.healey (Jul 17, 2015)

Aha! that explains it, he turned into a dragon


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah long story. :D


----------



## willbedford (Jul 19, 2015)

d.healey said:


> you're obviously are aware of a way to crack it that I don't know though


Maybe so. I'm not aware of any method other than the one I discovered. Maybe we could disclose each-other's method in a PM


----------



## jeorgia (Feb 1, 2020)

Is it possible to open


----------



## d.healey (Feb 1, 2020)

jeorgia said:


> Is it possible to open


Yup


----------



## jeorgia (Feb 1, 2020)

OK


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2020)

This thread and the other one are really old, and not really the best places to ask new questions, so I'm going to lock them both.

jeorgia, if you have new questions, please start a new thread. Thanks!


----------

